# Impressed with Super G's



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I broke out some of the new track I've purchased (International Set) and decided to set up a small layout just to tinker with and show my daughter what it's all about.

I was very impressed with the Super G+ cars in the set. Hugged the track really well and was freakin' fast. And it wasn't even broken in yet! Can't wait to get my true layout in place now!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> I broke out some of the new track I've purchased (International Set) and decided to set up a small layout just to tinker with and show my daughter what it's all about.
> 
> I was very impressed with the Super G+ cars in the set. Hugged the track really well and was freakin' fast. And it wasn't even broken in yet! Can't wait to get my true layout in place now!


If you wanna by real impressed get a couple of Marchon Porsche 911s from slot car world.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll have to look into those. Thanks!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No prob.
What makes of car do you have at the moment?

Dean

PS - attached - another Marchon.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

When did Marchon do an Audi? I saw Micro-Scalextric did one recently.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, the Super G+ cars are fast and handle well. It's a 15 year old design but it's still the basis for one of the 3 fastest superstock cars on the market today (BSRT G3). There's a lot of hop-up parts available for the Super G+. But for a home track just changing the rear end setup to be able to run slip-on silicones is all it takes to make a good car even better.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> No prob.
> What makes of car do you have at the moment?


I bought two Super International sets so I have 8 of those that come with those sets. I also have a Rokar M series in the formula one style body. I also have a couple SRT's and one Turbo.

Plus multiple Aurora G+ and M/T cars from back in the day and a few old T Jets.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would imagine the Marchon would hold it's own in that company, so long as you take advantage of the big traction mags by sanding the tires down of fitting after-market ones.

Of course, you cannot hop the Marchon much other than putting the motor in your Turbo in one. If you go for a really hotted motor the Marchon becomes a one-vehicle crashfest. All the other chassis respond well to hopping them up so the Marchon gets left behind!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Ligier Runner said:


> I bought two Super International sets so I have 8 of those that come with those sets. I also have a Rokar M series in the formula one style body. I also have a couple SRT's and one Turbo.
> 
> Plus multiple Aurora G+ and M/T cars from back in the day and a few old T Jets.


You are so ready for the Tyco rear end/SuperTire hop-up! Swap Tyco rear ends (axle, hub,crown, pinion) that you can get from ScaleAuto into your SG+, then put "Tyco .434 or Tyco.430 "A" compound SuperTires on there. (Supertires.com). Add a pair of ski shoes (or flatten the oem versions) and your SG+ will REALLY pick up.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would say tires are the best 'bang-for-buck' area of improvement, even a tiny lowering of the rear changes the magnetic attraction noticably.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I will definitely take your advice and log it into my notes for now as I'm not yet ready to get "serious" with the tweaking of the cars. I don't even have my track in place yet.  

It's funny how some of the tricks that were used 20 years ago still hold true today like the flattening of the pickup shoes.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I couldn't stand it any more.I had to bust open one of the three Super International sets I got for my big layout the other night with my son and set up a track on the kitchen floor.

More and more the Super G cars are becoming my favorite cars to race.Speed,and just enough magnet so that some skill is required to keep the car on the track.

So now I have a dozen extra of these cars,I'm wondering,does anyone out there know of anyplace offering some resin bodies for these cars?????

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mike, just get some body clips for the Super G+ and you can put just about any AFX style body on those SG+ chassis. You'll probably have to move the front axle to the short wheelbase set of holes. Incidentally, the Tomy open wheeled bodies will fit fine on a chassis configured for the short wheelbase.

The Tomy SG+ body clips are about a buck each. Get more than you need because they are a bit fragile. While you're at it get some Tomy SG+ magnet clips too. They're prone to breakage too so always keep a few spares around. Surprisingly, the older SG+ chassis (gray magnets and gray gears) are less likely to break than the newer ones.

Some good candidate bodies for the SG+ when the body clip is mounted include the Tomy non-open wheeled bodies, JL XT bodies, the JL "Thunderjets" pullback bodies, and a lot of the original AFX bodies. Some of the ealier AFX bodies like the TransAm Camaro, Charger Daytona, and some of the CanAm bodies won't fit the Tomy SG+ or Turbo/SRT chassis because the bodies have standoffs designed for the AFX chassis or are too flat for the Tomy chassis. These bodies will fit on a JL XT however. So your cheapest bet is to get some body clips and some JL pullback or XT bodies. 

If you have a particular body in mind and want to know whether it will fit on a SG+ chassis with the clip just post a question on here.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not only that but I think Bud Budano sells clips that mean you can run hundreds of Tyco bodies on the SG+


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Mike, what other types of cars do you have to compare with the F1 Super Gs? Your comment about "just enough magnet" caught my attention. When I think of "just enough magnet", I think of the X-Tractions.

If you get more bodies for those Super G chassis, make sure they're durable, without wings, blowers, and other cantilevered parts.

There's definitely a strong market for the Super Gs. I see lots of auctions with used cars going for almost $20. Amazing, when you can get a complete new track set with four cars for a little over $100. People must bust up those cars with regularity to have to keep replacing them at nearly $20 a pop...


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> People must bust up those cars with regularity to have to keep replacing them at nearly $20 a pop...


Believe me, it don't take much to start losing fins.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

TK Solver said:


> Mike, what other types of cars do you have to compare with the F1 Super Gs? Your comment about "just enough magnet" caught my attention. When I think of "just enough magnet", I think of the X-Tractions.
> 
> If you get more bodies for those Super G chassis, make sure they're durable, without wings, blowers, and other cantilevered parts.



"Just enough without being too much" probably would have been a better way of putting it then.You are right,the XT and MT cars are "just enough".

I have just about one of everything out there to compare it to.Some of the cars I have seem to have way too much magnet,like some of the rtr Wizzard cars I have.
But I have only raced them on my small track.I could pretty much rubber band the controller to full on and leave the room and the car would keep going.
I'm guessing that it will be totally different ball game for these cars on the new track I am making,which will have some 16' straights on it.

I'm with you on the wings and such.One shot off the track and they're gone.


Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

TX, you're so right about the track length frame of reference...

Once you get around 12-16 feet the late model Super G+, Tyco 440X2, Life-Like Fast Trackers, Turbos, SRTs, etc. and other box stock magnet traction cars seem rather anemic in the traction magnet department. It's surprising and quite humbling to see you "sticky monster SRT" Cobra roll off the end of a straight like a TJet ice cream truck with all the ice cream melted onto the tires. Doh! Check quick to see who's looking... and yank the car off the track. 

What's even more humbling is to see a brand new out of the box JLXT or JLTO skip and shimmy down a long straight like it's running on square wheels and a 15 and one half tooth pinion. Heck, even a bone stock Patriot Storm with those stock rubber tires and sounds-like-a-blender gears isn't very impressive out of the box. *Everything* needs tweaking when speed is involved.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Mike, here are some possiblilities for the SG+...

Even the car in my Avatar is on an SG+...but the body never hit production and the SG+ was missing the magnet and body clips... curses


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow.Very Impressive,thanks for posting.

Certainly makes me like these cars that much more.Glad I decided to hold onto all of them.

Mike


----------

